# Vics with Mbuna



## ccwb333 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was looking at some Mbipia lutea "yala swamp", and was told the do well with mbuna. Saw some Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) recently for sale. Will either of these do well in a standard 55 gal with mbuna breeding groups? Can Vics cross breed with mbuna? May put them in my 100 gal tank, but was wondering about a smaller tank also. Anything else that the Vics need diffrent than my mbuna? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

I've had great success keeping both the lutea and nyererei with mbuna. Hybridization between vics and mbuna is possible, but very unlikely. If it did happen, it should be easy to tell right away. The best way to avoid hybridization is to have plenty of males and females of both species. For example, if you have only male nyererei in a tank with mbuna, they'll be more likely to breed with the mbuna since their own females aren't available.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

i have a 55gal with vics and mbuna.....

to tell you the truth one of my vics rules the tank and is a beast is one the mbuna tries to test him i have an all male tank


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not surprised, the only vics I ever had were nasty! But then again, I didn't provide the best opportunity for success. Learned many lessons from that batch of fish.


----------

